# 9a Gear Box Taper Pin



## Sometoyotaguy (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm working on rebuilding the gearbox on my 9A. I have it partially reassembled, but the pin in the middle of the gear train doesn't seem to want to go in all the way. Is the hole in the shaft itself tapered? The only thing I didn't try last night was spinning the shaft around and trying from the other direction. The pin would only go in about 2/3 of the way.


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 15, 2015)

yes they are tapered


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2015)

And I would make sure the pin is not bent as well. Then try it from the other side.


----------



## Sometoyotaguy (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll give that a try. It didn't occur to me until after I had cleaned up for the night that it might be tapered.


----------



## Sometoyotaguy (Sep 17, 2015)

That worked. Thanks guys. I think I finally have it back together. Now for the rest of the lathe. The poor thing was neglected and abused.


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 22, 2015)

Remember that the levers are right and left. Being reversed will work on some holes but not all. Try the whole range before installing on the lathe. I had mine reversed and was careful about them and I knew about that problem.
Paul


----------



## Sometoyotaguy (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, I did run it through all the gears using my bit brace to drive it. It's not 100% smooth, but the proper oil, and some time should smooth it out.


----------

